# homemade gadget ideas



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll admit to being cheap. I love making homemade gadgets,and although I usually spend more money on materials/tools than it would cost to just buy the item, I am able to delude myself into thinking that I am saving $$.

This being the case, I was wondering if anyone has any links or ideas for building anything related to ice fishing. I'm contemplating building a 
hooksetting rod holder for on the ice. I could buy one for under 30 bucks but can hardly resist the the idea of spending 45 on all the extra materials and unnecessary hardware (which I'm sure I already have in the garage.....somewhere....). Besides, I'm confident that I can convince myself that a new drill bit set is essential to help me complete this project and save money in the future...  .

Anyway...just thought I'd see what anyone else thought..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've seen a guy build his own "Slammers" that are like the Automatic Fisherman:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/322

He modified them for fishing pike with long rods.


----------

